# "Danger" in Open B



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice class!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good Beth! Congrats on the win!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good! Go Danger! So fun to see video of the pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! Looks wonderful!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! Danger is such a happy pup, I loved watching your video. Cute name, too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a nice class  I loved watching the video - thank you !


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching this video!!! For someone who is just starting down the path of this journey, it gets me all excited! Thank you for posting it, and congratulations! Sooo cool!


----------

